#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Asme ptc 19.2

## waddo

Hi every body.


if any one has ASME PTC 19.2 Pressure Measurement Instruments and Apparatus Supplement, plead share it.See More: Asme ptc 19.2

----------


## amshah

visit following thread

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

PTC19.2-2004 -Part 2 Pressure Measurement.pdf 6.658 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rajpd28

link not working. Please resend link.

Thanks
Raj

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me PTC code for pressure measurement. I badly require it.


Thanks
Raj

----------


## rajpd28

link not working. Please resend link for complete PTC 19 series.
Thanks
Raj

----------


## amshah

Dear Raj , i think you r so desperate , you dont want to wait for one or two days, i had seen u have posted your requirement in many threads. which spoils forum.

be patient.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this link have ptc 19.1 .2 .3 .5

----------


## amshah

> link not working. Please resend link for complete PTC 19 series.
> Thanks
> Raj



Dear Raj K. Dixit,

Just try to share a single file to forum, i have seen in your 66 post u have just asked to forum for share, u did not shared any thing to forum.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Amshah
Thanks for sending 19.2 PTC code. Actually i have some books of instrumentation. If you want i can share.

Thanks
Raj

----------


## amshah

> Dear Amshah
> Thanks for sending 19.2 PTC code. Actually i have some books of instrumentation. If you want i can share.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj



Thanks Dear Raj,

Please share

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Amshah

Have you ISA Flow & Pressure Measurement standard/Book? If Yes then Please share the same. 
Thanks
Raj

----------


## rajpd28

Dear Amshah

Please share following standard:

ANSI MC 96-1 TEMPERATURE - MEASUREMENT - THERMOCOUPLES
BS 1843 THERMOCOUPLES
BS 1904 INDUSTRIAL SENSORS WITH PLATINUM THERMOELECTRIC ELEMENT
DIN 40620 INSULATING SHEATHS
DIN 43714 THERMOCOUPLES
EN 60584-1 THERMOCOUPLES: REFERENCE TABLE
EN 60584-2 THERMOCOUPLES: TOLERANCES
EN 60684-1 SPECIFICATION FOR FLEXIBLE INSULATING SHEATHS: DEFINITIONS AND GENERAL RECOMMENDATIONS
IEC 584-1 THERMOCOUPLES: REFERENCE TABLES
IEC 584-2 THERMOCOUPLES: TOLERANCES
IEC 584-3 THERMOCOUPLES: EXTENSION AND COMPENSATION CABLES - TOLERANCE AND IDENTIFICATION SYSTEM
IEC 684-1 SPECIFICATION FOR FLEXIBLE INSULATING SHEATHS: DEFINITIONS AND GENERAL RECOMMENDATIONS
IEC 684-2 SPECIFICATION FOR FLEXIBLE INSULATING SHEATHS: TEST METHODS
IEC 684-3 SPECIFICATION FOR FLEXIBLE INSULATING SHEATHS: SPECIFICATIONS SPECIFIC TO SPECIAL TYPES OF SHEATH
IEC 751 INDUSTRIAL SENSORS WITH PLATINUM THERMOELECTRIC ELEMENT
JIS C 1602 THERMOCOUPLES
JIS C 1610 COMPENSATING LEAD WIRES
NF E 18-001 IDENTIFICATION OF THERMOCOUPLE CABLES


Thanks & Regard
Raj

----------


## amshah

If any one have ASME PTC 19.2-2010 edition please share !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See More: Asme ptc 19.2

----------


## igorcordoba

could somebody reload the ANSI/ASME PTC 19.2-2010 again plaese, thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

The site does not allow .b1 files, I renamed these .rar to upload only. *After downloading rename .rar to .b1 and unpack them.*

ASME PTC 19.2-2010 Pressure Measurement - Instruments and Apparatus Supplement

in two .b1 parts, download both, change file type and them unpack

----------


## Marty Thompson

.pdf in 5 parts, 4 here

----------


## Marty Thompson

part 5 pdf

----------


## catalineul

Thank you very much Marty !

----------


## igorcordoba

thank you very much, this will be so helpful for me, I appreciate your help

----------


## trigenius

Thank u very much

----------


## hheider

thank u

----------


## arake07

> Dear Raj , i think you r so desperate , you dont want to wait for one or two days, i had seen u have posted your requirement in many threads. which spoils forum.
> 
> be patient.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Can you share again please. Thanks

----------

